# Optimum No Rinse Wash & Shine 128 oz. New Formula



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

This new and improved Optimum No Rinse Wash & Shine has new polymers that offer greater lubricity and higher gloss! Your vehicle will look just waxed. Clean, shine, and protect in one step

Optimum No Rinse Wash & Shine is a true breakthrough in car care. It's a multi-purpose product that serves as a Rinseless wash, a quick detailer, and a clay lubricant, depending on how much water you add. You don't have to be a chemist to formulate your own excellent car care products; just follow the directions on the bottle! Plus, this product does not require rinsing. You can conserve water and still get your vehicle beautifully clean!

Here's how it works:

Add 1 ounce of No Rinse Wash & Shine to 2 gallons of water to make an excellent* no rinse car wash*. Soak a Cobra microfiber towel in the solution and wash your vehicle with the wet towel. Dry each section with another microfiber towel. There's no need to rinse! The lubricants and substantive polymers in the formula will protect your vehicle from abrasion as it safely cleans all vehicle surfaces. The polymers encapsulate dirt and cause it to drop to the bottom of the bucket. No Rinse Wash & Shine actually cleans the wash water as it cleans your vehicle! And it leaves your vehicle super slick, like it was just waxed

Add 1 ounce to wash water made with your *regular car wash* No Rinse Wash & Shine's advanced polymers and lubricants offer more surface protection and slickness than ordinary car soap alone. It acts as a water softener and conditioner to improve the quality of the water that touches your vehicle to provide the ultimate safe wash.

Add 2 ounces of No Rinse Wash & Shine to a gallon of water to make a super-slick *clay bar lubricant*. Wet the surface of your vehicle to provide a slippery protective layer beneath Opti-clay. After you've clayed each section, simply wipe it dry. This solution is as effective as any clay lubricant you can buy!

Add 6 ounces of No Rinse Wash & Shine to a gallon of water to make an excellent *quick detailer.* Fill up a spray bottle with this mixture and use it to clean and shine your vehicle, just as you would use a traditional detailer. The proprietary polymers bond to the paint surface to protect it from abrasion and micro-marring as you clean. The incredible formula leaves your vehicle extremely slick and glossy, like you just applied wax!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

So basically its ONR's version of a wash n wax? sounds promising where can one get hold of some


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Gandi said:


> So basically its ONR's version of a wash n wax? sounds promising where can one get hold of some


No its still the current ONR that's out the Version 2.There is no new ONR as far as I can find.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

It's actually version 3 

Is really out or just a rumor?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

im excited, i need to know whats going on!!

i need to order some BIG amounts of ONR soon


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Ross said:


> No its still the current ONR that's out the Version 2.There is no new ONR as far as I can find.


Ahh so its not a new Product, just a plug for a new Formula?
ONR with some added Nuba or somthing would be pretty good tho

:thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Can be found here..............

http://www.autogeek.net/optimum-no-rinse-128.html

Says new formula


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Being a US manufactured product it may take somewhile before its available in the UK


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

TOGWT said:


> Being a US manufactured product it may take somewhile before its available in the UK


*YOUR JOKING!!!!!!!!!!!*

how long do these things take to filter through???


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

im about to order 3 of these from autogeek as above, any reason why i should stop myself???


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

big ben said:


> *YOUR JOKING!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> how long do these things take to filter through???


same with a lot of things like the new megs pads including spot pads and the new g220 v2


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Anyone tried out this new formula ?

The one I have a few years old looks awesome, can't see it looking any better or glossier, marketing bull ?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

done it now.............................:lol:

just ordered 3x 128oz ONR bottles!! couldnt help myself, hopefully all goes well :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

After a bit of searching, looks like the new version of ONR will have a new scent (cherry-ish), better lubricity and slickness. With the "old" being such a nice product I would rush to buy the new one if you still have some supplies left.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i have ordered some from autogeek as i said, free shipping to UK and 25% off, too good to be true, maybe


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm I'm not the biggest fan of the old one, but I did try it on my car when it was the dirtiest it's ever been. It's only light dirt this weekend so might try it again, if I like it then I might try the new one. But if it's so good, why change it?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

well thats why im so excited about it, surely its better???

cant wait to try it


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

big ben said:


> i have ordered some from autogeek as i said, free shipping to UK and 25% off, too good to be true, maybe


its buy one get one free in the buy get one free area if its same stuff


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

chrisc said:


> its buy one get one free in the buy get one free area if its same stuff


i take it thats the old version... good job i didnt see that otherwise i would of spent more money


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

big ben said:


> i have ordered some from autogeek as i said, free shipping to UK and 25% off, too good to be true, maybe


From AG website: *Free Shipping Within the 48 Continental States


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

big ben said:


> i have ordered some from autogeek as i said, free shipping to UK and 25% off, too good to be true, maybe


Where does it say Free Shipping?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

toni said:


> From AG website: *Free Shipping Within the 48 Continental States


i changed it to the UK, and put international shipping and the price remained the same...

will see what happens, i left a note saying if postage is a problem contact me, but i cant access email at work so will look later


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Gandi said:


> Where does it say Free Shipping?


when you put it all in the basket and go through it, the price doesnt change??


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

big ben said:


> well thats why im so excited about it, surely its better???
> 
> cant wait to try it


You just love optimum huh? I got some optiseal based on your excitement. Just wanna see what it's all about, have you tried yours yet? iirc it wasn't that long ago you were asking


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> You just love optimum huh? I got some optiseal based on your excitement. Just wanna see what it's all about, have you tried yours yet? iirc it wasn't that long ago you were asking


i have only put some on my mates golf last weekend, think i put too much on, but it did look pretty good. It didnt look as good as topping up with SP show detailer though!!

i do love ONR thats for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!

just read this off the site...



> Due to increased shipping costs, we require a $100 minimum purchase on international orders. The customer is responsible for the cost of shipping in addition to any duties and taxes incurred at the time of importation. Consult your local customs authorities to determine if any import tariffs apply.
> 
> Place your order online through our secure electronic system with a valid email address. Before your credit card is charged, we will email you a ship rate quote within 1-3 business days. Upon your approval of the shipping charge, we will process and ship your order.
> 
> ...


*
DOH*

means im adding a buy 1 get 1 free of the version 2 then, and will get all that posted :thumb: my order only came to $89, so will add 2 more 128oz of the old stuff, that means i will have 640oz coming, WTF haha, plus i have 32oz sitting at home, god knows how long that will last


----------



## Axel1966 (Sep 10, 2009)

Uh ?
If I'm not wrong, there's no information about that on the OPT website... :tumbleweed:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

How did you apply it ben? I'm unsure whether to try a foam pad (got a box of like 30 from shinearama lol) or microfibre ones like the sonus green/blue ones I've got lying around? I'll be trying it on my wheels first, what did you use it on? I understand it can be used on everything?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> How did you apply it ben? I'm unsure whether to try a foam pad (got a box of like 30 from shinearama lol) or microfibre ones like the sonus green/blue ones I've got lying around? I'll be trying it on my wheels first, what did you use it on? I understand it can be used on everything?


i used it with a SP terrys applicator, sprayed it on it and then wiped on bodywork.

i will be using it for my wheels on the daily, i will hopefully be putting it on them this weekend, i think its going to work pretty good on wheels


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I saw it in the personal sales section which was enough to promt me into getting it. Also some werkstat prime strong, to clean them with as it's something that's interested me. What would you use before optimal? Is it fussy with what it goes over?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

as far as i know its not fussy, i have some SP paint cleanser i might use first, im not polishing as the wheels are a nightmare and come up good with just a clean tbh


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

The new version of ONR is not really a major change from the last one. The two main improvements in this version consists of increased lubricity and a slightly improved scent, but it is not a large departure from the ONR we all have come to love. 

Think of this version as "enhanced" in a few different ways.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well the ONR I've got smells rubbsih so any improvement is welcomed there lol


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

big ben said:


> means im adding a buy 1 get 1 free of the version 2 then, and will get all that posted :thumb: my order only came to $89, so will add 2 more 128oz of the old stuff, that means i will have 640oz coming, WTF haha, plus i have 32oz sitting at home, god knows how long that will last


unless you want to sell some to me to try Ben:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

mouthyman said:


> unless you want to sell some to me to try Ben:thumb:


i will sell you some if you wanted :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Well the ONR I've got smells rubbsih so any improvement is welcomed there lol


i like the smell :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

big ben said:


> i like the smell :lol:


Well I think you've got the wrong products. I must be used to the nice smelling ones


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> Well I think you've got the wrong products. I must be used to the nice smelling ones


haha, i think its a distinct smell and when im filling the buckets up it smells of good times :lol::thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

big ben said:


> i will sell you some if you wanted :thumb:


if your going to have some going spare then ill probably be tempted, was looking to try some ONR out shortly since I havent used it before


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

maggi112 said:


> Well the ONR I've got smells rubbsih so any improvement is welcomed there lol


Smells nasty, finish is better then any normal shampoo leaves though !


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

big ben said:


> haha, i think its a distinct smell and when im filling the buckets up it smells of good times :lol::thumb:


Personally, dg901 does it for me in the smell factor, but whatever floats your boat. I bet you go around sniffing fk1000p too :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

mouthyman said:


> if your going to have some going spare then ill probably be tempted, was looking to try some ONR out shortly since I havent used it before


i think there might be some going spare somehow :lol: will do a lil deal


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

big ben said:


> i think there might be some going spare somehow :lol: will do a lil deal


thanks:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok so its version 3 then?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Ross said:


> Ok so its version 3 then?


looks that way Ross, i will sort you some when it arrives if you want


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> looks that way Ross, i will sort you some when it arrives if you want


That would be good


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Ross said:


> That would be good


hopefully will be here in a couple weeks


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> hopefully will be here in a couple weeks


Cool


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

shipping is going to be over $100 :doublesho

i am still going for it though :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> shipping is going to be over $100 :doublesho
> 
> i am still going for it though :lol:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Ross said:


>


i think i am getting 896 ounces of ONR :lol::lol::lol::lol:

bit OTT hey, so if anyone wants some PM me haha


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

big ben said:


> haha, i think its a distinct smell and when im filling the buckets up it smells of good times :lol::thumb:


I think it smells pleasant and inoffensive too, but do not let ONR sit around for a longtime... I accidentally left a bucket of ONR at wash dilution out for 2 weeks and when I came home, it smelled terrible!

Same goes for wash mediums, I try to wash them soon after ONR otherwise they start smelling iffy too.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

recieved the new formula yesterday... smells like almond a bit, reminds me of battenburg cake! prefer the old smell, but im sure it will grow on me after i have used it a few times!

will be using it this weekend and see how it compares


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Don't forget to let us know how it goes with the new one.

It won't be for at least 2 weeks before I get mine


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

couldnt wait to use the new formula, so bust it out a minute ago and washed the car...

you may or may not be pleased to know the smell is growing on me for starters :lol: the only difference i could tell was the smell though! it is really strong and the whole time i was using it i could smell it! good job im starting to like it then  it seemed to release less bubbles when i filled the sprayer up, but that might not be the case, i will know after a few more times if that is definately the case...

so, i was never going to be blown away by an improvement, i knew that. But the product is so good anyway im not bothered if they only changed the smell to be fair!!!! im still going to use it (a lot)

:thumb:


----------

